# Rahmengröße Trekking Radon (Sunset Hybrid )



## johann123 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einem Ebike für meinen Vater ist die Wahl auf das Sunset Hybrid gefallen. Allerdings bin ich bei der Rahmengröße noch ziemlich unsicher. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 75cm und einer Körpergröße von 173 (Kurze Beine) empfiehlt der H&S Rechner Rahmengröße 50cm. Allerdings sollen die Rahmen eher klein ausfallen. Da mein Vater außerdem große Räder bevorzugt (Er leiht sich manchmal auch mein ZR-Race in 20 Zoll aus) tendiere ich momentan zum 54er Rahmen. Der 50er ist eh schon ausverkauft. Ein Anruf beim Servicepartner brachte auch die Empfehlung zu 54cm.
Meint ihr das könnte passen oder solls lieber ein kleinere Rahmen sein?

WIe ist das eigentlich mit dem Zurücksenden bei Radon? Muss ich die Rücksendekosten selbst tragen? Wie ist das bei Ebikes: Ist der Akku vorgeladen und reicht für eine kleine Probefahrt?

Viele Grüße

Johann


----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2016)

Bei 173 und SL 75 ein 20" ZR Race ? Dein Papa liegt gerne auf dem Fahrrad, oder ? Je kleiner desto handlicher desto leichter und agiler. Dein Papa sollte sich mal korrekt beraten lassen und sich ein wenig mit Geometrie beschäftigen. Möglicherweise fühlt er sich wohl, aber es geht einfach wesentlich besser. Warum es also nicht optimaler haben wenn es geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johann123 (13. Juli 2016)

Danke nochmal für den Denkanstoß. Sind jetzt beim Fachhändler fündig geworden. Zu einem vernünftigen Preis haben wir jetzt ein 29er Trekking Ebike mit Nabenschaltung und ohne Federgabel gefunden. Ein super Konzept, wie ich finde! Hoher Fahrkomfort durch die voluminösen Reifen, keine Federgabel, die am Trekkingbike eh meist nur Show und Schmutzfänger ist, wartungsarme Nabenschaltung. Vielleicht vom Konzept her auch für Radon eine Überlegung wert? 
Rahmenhöhe jetzt 51cm. Passt wie angegossen.


----------

